# North Fork Composites



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone had any luck getting ahold of the factory lately? I've got a flyrod blank I need warrantied and they won't return emails or phone calls. I'm afraid they're out of business.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Iâ€™ve seen many people complaining on the rod building groups on Facebook about people waiting months to get blanks. Itâ€™s crazy and theyâ€™re loosing business because of it. I wont buy a blank because I can find other blanks that err good and I dont have to wait 4 months for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

I placed an order for two blanks around Christmas, still waiting...


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

I bought a HM704 last April that took over 8 months and it showed up snapped in half. Still waiting on that replacement. They have gone quiet on me as well. 

Maybe someday itâ€™ll show up. Good luck.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I bought two fly rod blanks from them back in November , took 6 weeks to get them. They showed up in good shape. Starting to build them know. Haven't tried contacting the company sense then. I don't expect warranty support from them for rods blanks that only cost ~$125.
Good luck with your efferts.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Talked to them 3 days ago, I guess I"m mystified by the the uproar as long as you get your blanks/rods at 60% off I would feel pretty golden, especially the high end stuff. Remember they do it all there, including the grips, the Black Widow grip material is laid up by hand building layer on layer. Remember also they are building every form of blank and these are made in lots so if your order is for a less popular blank, or the the 27th order for a blank built in lots of 25 you wait. Some say just get more people, more equipment. Where do you going to put them? A blank rolling table is pretty big and over $20,000 a pop.
They are working with all hands on deck, putting out about 500 blanks a week and 250 rods, not bad for this little outfit.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

spoonplugger1 said:


> Talked to them 3 days ago, I guess I"m mystified by the the uproar as long as you get your blanks/rods at 60% off I would feel pretty golden, especially the high end stuff. Remember they do it all there, including the grips, the Black Widow grip material is laid up by hand building layer on layer. Remember also they are building every form of blank and these are made in lots so if your order is for a less popular blank, or the the 27th order for a blank built in lots of 25 you wait. Some say just get more people, more equipment. Where do you going to put them? A blank rolling table is pretty big and over $20,000 a pop.
> They are working with all hands on deck, putting out about 500 blanks a week and 250 rods, not bad for this little outfit.


Sounds like just a simple acknowledgement of emails or inquiries would help a lot.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

pg542 said:


> Sounds like just a simple acknowledgement of emails or inquiries would help a lot.


Agreed. Doesn't matter how amazing your product is, poor customer service will kill you eventually.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

With the amount of one,or two blanks sold, can you imagine the work involved? I think we'd be best served by product out the door. Remember this is also the time for all the Sportsman and Trade shows.


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

So basically what is boils down to is they get hundreds to thousands of people to pre pay for a product they do not stock.

Sounds more like they are getting people to pre finance their material purchases and payroll so they don't have to operate like a business.

These blanks that people are waiting on aren't custom made to the customers spec....they are blanks that should be stocked inventory or at the least quickly made because they carry an inventory. Pre paying for a blank that takes 1 to 8 months to get is crazy.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

spoonplugger1 said:


> Talked to them 3 days ago, I guess I"m mystified by the the uproar as long as you get your blanks/rods at 60% off I would feel pretty golden, especially the high end stuff. Remember they do it all there, including the grips, the Black Widow grip material is laid up by hand building layer on layer. Remember also they are building every form of blank and these are made in lots so if your order is for a less popular blank, or the the 27th order for a blank built in lots of 25 you wait. Some say just get more people, more equipment. Where do you going to put them? A blank rolling table is pretty big and over $20,000 a pop.
> They are working with all hands on deck, putting out about 500 blanks a week and 250 rods, not bad for this little outfit.


All this â€œinvestment and hard workâ€ but still ship in cardboard tubes and openly admit that itâ€™s cheaper to replace broken blanks shippped than use pvc tubes. Even though these replacements can take up to 12 months with no updates and no cares. I see your point just stating facts.

I agree that they seem to be bank rolling the whole operation.


----------



## spoonplugger1 (Aug 11, 2015)

If you think a pic tube is a great option in itself you haven"t been doing this long.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Got a shipment notification today, wait for me was 2 1/2 months. About average I suppose


----------

